# NSW 2016 xmas case swap - tasting and recipes



## welly2 (27/11/16)

I'll get it going as there isn't yet a thread and I'm getting stuck into #12.





Fungrel's American Lawnmower

Crystal clear, medium straw colour, head stuck around for a short while, well carbonated. 

Not a strong hop aroma but definitely one there. Slight citrus aroma. 

Crisp, refreshing, moderate bitterness, dry, no residual sweetness that I can pick up, slight malt flavours.

My move back to my old place has continued to be the bane of my life, and after taking an afternoon break from dragging boxes and furniture upstairs, this is a perfect warm afternoon cool down beer.

Good work Fungrel! A well made beer.


----------



## paulyman (28/11/16)

Cracked #5, citrus lager. This beer is stellar, didn't get citrus at all in flavour or aroma until about 2/3 through then all of a sudden the grapefruit zest exploded, maybe it needed to warm up for those flavours to come through? Even before then this beer was nice and spritsy and had a pilsner vibe to it. It went down so good in this heat.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (29/11/16)

Always useful to have this on the tasting notes thread so I don't have to keeping looking at two threads


1.barls - cherry wit, rtd 15/12

2. Mikeyr

3. Fraser's BRB - ESB, force carbed so ready to drink

4. mattfos01 - Kolsch, give it another week, ready by 10 December.

5. Reman - Citrus Lager - rtd. (Off the keg so no dregs)

6.Contrarian - Brett saison ~5% rtd but will only get funkier with age

7. Nickr

8. Marksy

9. Welly2 - robust porter. Give it a couple of months

10. Paulyman - Gose (rtd)

11. FGZ - (orange lid 6/11 on it) Dark Bitter, drinkable now but wait a few weeks if you can.

12. Fungrel - American Lawnmower (Wheat) - Drink Soon

13. -skb RIS 12.5% it can be drunk now but should last a very long time in the bottle

14.

15. Beamer - Pale ale best after 18/12/16

16. n87 - Saison WLP566. Keg is drinking beautiful, bottles need a little time to meld I think.

17. drclaybro. RIS 'czar's red' details on post #136[/quote]


----------



## Fraser's BRB (29/11/16)

Disclaimer, rookie palate.

12 Fungrel's American Lawnmower

After a crappy day at work, I broke my usual rule and cracked a beer on a school night. I regret nothing.

First up, this beer is a cracker. Perfect drinking for a hot afternoon and would work really well after mowing the lawn. Brilliant clarity and good colour. Well carbonated, if a little on the high side? Good aroma, struggled to put my finger on it, but I'm going with floral on the nose. Flavour of white stone fruit, well balanced with a slight sweetness on the end as the beer warmed up. 

One note, you mentioned wheat in the beer description. Again, bit of a rookie, but I wouldn't mention the wheat as I had a very different expectation of the beer before pouring based on that descriptor. Wheat leads me to thoughts of cloudy beers which this definitely wasn't. Not a problem, just a difference between expectation and reality. 

In all a fantastic summer beer, well done. Recipe? Particularly interested in the hops as I don't believe I've used them before.


----------



## fungrel (29/11/16)

Funny you mention wheat.. It's style 16.1 American Wheat Beer (AABC) which is in no way related to European styles. Haven't found an Aussie beer that fits that style, or if i have it's called something like a Pacific Ale. 

Mouteka is the hop you can't put your finger on. I'll dig out the recipe when i get time.


----------



## Fraser's BRB (29/11/16)

Must have been a really bad day, 2 beers on a school night.

5 Reman's Citrus Lager

Once again, disclaimer, rookie palate.

Poured well, good level of carbonation. Appearance, good colour, slightly hazy initially but cleared up nicely (haze possibly from citrus addition).

Like Paulyman earlier, didn't get a lot of citrus upfront when the beer was poured. Did get a slightly "pucker up" tartness initially that I associate with sucking on a lemon, however this was short lived and not necessarily a negative on a hot day. As the beer warmed up, the grapefruit really came to the fore and made for a really nice beer. Citrus flavours were well balanced by a good malt backbone without being inappropriate for the style.

In all, another great beer on a hot day, well done.


----------



## Fraser's BRB (29/11/16)

fungrel said:


> Funny you mention wheat.. It's style 16.1 American Wheat Beer (AABC) which is in no way related to European styles. Haven't found an Aussie beer that fits that style, or if i have it's called something like a Pacific Ale.
> 
> Mouteka is the hop you can't put your finger on. I'll dig out the recipe when i get time.


Yeah and that's just my inexperience with the style, I'm used to Gernan wheat beers. Pacific Ale as a descriptor would fit for mine, but again, far from an expert.

I am yet to use motueka, although it's also in the citrus lager I had after yours and it came through very differently in yours (at least to me).


----------



## paulyman (29/11/16)

Had number 12, it did say drink soon...

This was another great beer, simple and a real quaffer on another hot day. Quite floral.

Number 5 and 12 would be great as a side by side. Same hop and similar grain bills I'm guessing. Really shows off the differences between a lager yeast and an ale yeast.

Two for two.


----------



## Reman (30/11/16)

Thanks for the feedback guys. The citrus was much stronger early on and much like an IPA it's faded during the Lager. Might have benefited from dry hopping/zesting again before bottling...next time.

Fun fact, this was pitched with a passatta jar of yeast cake at 3c, rose to 22c(!) over the next 24 hours and stayed there til cold crash about 5 days later.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (30/11/16)

Being a school night, I had the usual 3 beers. :blink:

Fraser's ESB - nice brew. Went down very well. Thanks

Reman's Citrus Lager. Repeat others comments .. easy drinking beer. Very nice. 4 other people at the table tried it (a bit too much .. bastards) Good one. Thanks

Fungrel's Lawn mower. same four freeloaders demanded some. Was generous (finished up with two bottles .. no sharing next time). Good stuff!

Love case swaps!


----------



## n87 (2/12/16)

*#10 Gose from Paulyman*

Was a bit worried by this one, the only other gose I have had was... not to my taste...

Cracked it open with the inlaws last night.

Poured a hazy light golden with ample tight head
Sweet malty goodness on the nose
Light malty taste, with a hint of salt on the back end if you look for it - Didnt get the sourness, either that or it was perfectly blended.

Overall, enjoyed this much more than I was expecting. I wouldn't be actively looking for this beer, but I wouldn't hesitate to crack it open if it was there.
Thanks.


I have drunk both my bottles of *#12*, and agree with the above. I did enjoy it quite alot, works well after a long day.


----------



## Fraser's BRB (2/12/16)

n87 said:


> *#10 Gose from Paulyman*
> 
> Was a bit worried by this one, the only other gose I have had was... not to my taste...
> 
> Cracked it open with the inlaws last night.


Haha, I like the part where you weren't sure how this one would go so you cracked it with the inlaws


----------



## skb (2/12/16)

Beer 3 ESB cracked it tonight was my 4th beer so probably not in my. Eat form. After I cracked it realised was not as well chilled as I had wanted my stuff up, left the bottle out a little too long. I am no expert but was easy drinking but had a caramel taste wondering if crystal or the malt. In terms of smell I rally struggled due to having a bit of hayfever so could not smell anything.


----------



## fungrel (3/12/16)

Can't work out who this one belongs to.. Any ideas?


----------



## paulyman (3/12/16)

fungrel said:


> Can't work out who this one belongs to.. Any ideas?


11. FGZ - (orange lid 6/11 on it) Dark Bitter, drinkable now but wait a few weeks if you can.


----------



## contrarian (3/12/16)

Cracked number 12 free m fungrel as I did now th lawn today so it seemed appropriate! 

Perfect beer for a hot arvo, light, slightly tart and very refreshing. 

Cheers!


----------



## skb (3/12/16)

Beer 5 - citrus. I had a very busy day in the yard building a retaining wall (badly I am sure). So got home cracked number 5. I really loved this beer, refreshing and clean, not much citrus but just enough to add the crisp flavour. 

My favourite so far and perfect after a hard day


----------



## Fraser's BRB (4/12/16)

10 Paulyman's Gose

Extra disclaimer, this is only my second gose and I was not a fan of the first (a commercial offering) because of too much salt.

Did a double brew day today in 38 degree heat. Then cracked this gose. I honestly don't know how to describe it, but I'll give it a go.

Poured well with good carbonation, great golden colour, slightly hazy but clear enough. Aroma was pleasant and immediately present, but I can't put my finger on what I was smelling (maybe some apple?). Flavour, drinks slightly sweet on the front and mid palate with almost a champagne dryness on the end and that's when I get the hint of salt. 

The stand out for me on this beer is balance. It's just really well balanced with nothing being obviously out of place. The salt is definitely there, but not in a way that is a problem, in fact it probably enhances the finish if anything. Great beer on a hot afternoon, enjoyed it, well done.


----------



## contrarian (4/12/16)

Number 2 ESB. 

Very clear, carb is low and to style. There's a nice assertive bitterness that balances the malt well. Hop flavour and aroma are low but present. Can't pick them out with my rubbish nose!

Nice beer, cheers!


----------



## n87 (4/12/16)

#3 Fraser's BRB ESB


No reason behind drinking it other than I wanted a beer 

Pours a lovely dark golden with medium tight, slightly off white head that fades slowly.

Coffee up front and center aroma with toffee and cream bringing up the rear.

Coffee dominates the taste as well, with I think a touch of burnt sugar.

Relatively low carb, which I think is to style, with a creamy mouthfeel.

Overall, all that comes to mind is liquid tiramisu.
Great beer, maybe not the best for trying to quench a thirst on a hot day


----------



## skb (4/12/16)

10 Paulyman's Gose

Really limited experience with this style and have had probably 3 in total of which 2 I did not like. So I approached this with a little trepidation. I had another long day in the heat finishing off a retaining wall so needed a beer. 

The beer at first mouth I found a little strange and could not pick it maybe cucumber ? Or pickle taste? I could just taste the salt as well. As a newbie to the style the first 3 or so mouthfuls were just strange, but after that I absolutely LOVED it what a drink for a hot day. I probably a little quickly drank the next few glasses and was devastated when it was gone. Still struggle to define the taste, cucumber lightly salted , citrus and really refreshing.. given the Australian client I have to wonder why beers like this are not sold everywhere. 

Not sure how hard to make but I would love to see the recipe and guide as I could easily have this on tap.


----------



## fungrel (7/12/16)

Reman said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys. The citrus was much stronger early on and much like an IPA it's faded during the Lager. Might have benefited from dry hopping/zesting again before bottling...next time.
> 
> Fun fact, this was pitched with a passatta jar of yeast cake at 3c, rose to 22c(!) over the next 24 hours and stayed there til cold crash about 5 days later.


I want to preface my comments by saying that i tried the citrus lager and that this beer was great! 

In saying that, i don't feel that I learn anything from people just saying it's good... so I want to ask a few questions if possible. 


The flavour was so different from when it was cold to when it warmed. When cold it had more earthy and resiny notes to it, and like others said it opened up to a more citrus aroma and flavour.

You added hops sub-15min and possibly as whirlpool additions? Felt like i was getting a lot of bitterness from the beta acid components in the hops is my guess. Also got toffee/caramel from the warmed beer as well, did you use crystal?

One thing I picked up was a flavour that i have only experienced in my own beers and one other beer from brewery on the Central Coast, but it disappeared as it warmed. I put the flavour in my own beers down to yeast health, and it's interesting you said you repitched a jar. How old was the yeast? As the beer warmed, the flavour wasn't present. I took one of my suspect batches to 3 different brew shops to try and diagnose this flavour and nobody could pick it up. It's possible that i have a lower sensitivity threshold to this compound, but interesting i got it in this beer. 

Like i said, was a cracking beer and interesting to see how Mouteka fares in lagers/ales.


----------



## Reman (11/12/16)

fungrel said:


> You added hops sub-15min and possibly as whirlpool additions? Felt like i was getting a lot of bitterness from the beta acid components in the hops is my guess. Also got toffee/caramel from the warmed beer as well, did you use crystal?
> 
> One thing I picked up was a flavour that i have only experienced in my own beers and one other beer from brewery on the Central Coast, but it disappeared as it warmed. I put the flavour in my own beers down to yeast health, and it's interesting you said you repitched a jar. How old was the yeast? As the beer warmed, the flavour wasn't present. I took one of my suspect batches to 3 different brew shops to try and diagnose this flavour and nobody could pick it up. It's possible that i have a lower sensitivity threshold to this compound, but interesting i got it in this beer.


Happy to answer any questions!

Motueka was added in equal amounts at 60, 30 and 10 mins. I also lightly dry hopped with it along with the citrus peel and juice.

Crystal was 4% caramunich, so more than a touch but not over the top.

Regarding the flavour, if you tend to get it with lagers the it may be you are sensitive to sulphur. The yeast I used, Wyeast Bavarian, throws a ton of sulphur. Cold it might be detectable and as it warms the other flavours overwhelm it?

Edit: glad you likes it!


----------



## fungrel (12/12/16)

Reman said:


> Happy to answer any questions!
> 
> Motueka was added in equal amounts at 60, 30 and 10 mins. I also lightly dry hopped with it along with the citrus peel and juice.
> 
> ...


All the beers i tried with the flavour were ales. Your theory still checks out though, i think it definitely is a fermentation byproduct. 

Interesting.. i don't think i have tried a beer with citrus peel and juice, definitely gave it a different edge which was great.


----------



## Reman (12/12/16)

The other option I thought of was that I dry hopped mid-fermentation to get some bio-transformation action. Perhaps it's some by product of that?


----------



## drclaybro (15/12/16)

Word of warning...

Shame of shames...

My RIS (#17) appears to be a gusher. I cracked the one that came home from the swap last night and it was a full gusher. 
I also bottled some of the same brew in stubbie form, (back in July) and had tried a quite a few of them just before I entered the swap (in early November), and they were perfect in terms of carbonation.
I therefore suspected a poorly mixed in bulk prime.
So I tried 2 more of the stubbies tonight and they both gushed too.
They all tasted ok (to my limited palette), so I'm doubting an infection, and assuming I just bottled it too soon. My records show it was aerated and pitched onto a fresh yeast cake for just over 3 weeks, but I've no record of the finishing gravity, so perhaps I just assumed it was done when it wasn't quite. Perhaps the heat we've had lately has got them fired them up again?

I recommend fridging immediately, drinking soon, (been 5 months in bottle already), and opening very carefully.

Ian: this applies to the stubbies i gave you for your piggybacking services too.

Apologies, Clayton.


----------



## barls (15/12/16)

just fridge it now. thanks for the heads up


----------



## welly2 (17/12/16)

#4 mattfos01 Kolsch

Wow. This is crazy clear. I mean absolutely crystal clear (until I gave the dregs a bit of a mix up and poured the yeast into the glass, because that's how I roll with my Kolsches). I'm quite into Kolsch beers at the moment so very happy to be drinking this. Particularly as it's an absolute belter.

Honestly, couldn't pick a single fault with this beer other than perhaps my impatience to drink it and so it's a touch warmer than I'd want to drink it but hey, more flavour.

Straw yellow, moderate carbonation, one finger width head that didn't stick around too long but that's fine by me for this beer. As above, clarity is off the chart clear - check out the attached photo.

Really, really clean, crisp flavour, moderate bitterness, very very slight sweetness that is well balanced. I like this a lot. It is a cracker and you should be really chuffed with this one.


----------



## welly2 (17/12/16)

drclaybro said:


> Word of warning...
> 
> Shame of shames...
> 
> ...


Sadly it went all over the place. It is a shame because what I managed to get into the glass was bloody tasty. Really, really tasty. You should make it again!


----------



## mattfos01 (18/12/16)

welly2 said:


> #4 mattfos01 Kolsch
> 
> Wow. This is crazy clear. I mean absolutely crystal clear (until I gave the dregs a bit of a mix up and poured the yeast into the glass, because that's how I roll with my Kolsches). I'm quite into Kolsch beers at the moment so very happy to be drinking this. Particularly as it's an absolute belter.
> 
> ...



Thanks mate. I am enjoying polishing off the rest of the case I put together for the full size swap. More for me!


----------



## paulyman (19/12/16)

I've been lucky, which is unusual for me. Had Clayton's case swap beer and it poured fine. Was absolutely delicious. Had a couple of the smaller ones as well which Ian and I split, they have all poured fine as well.


----------



## fungrel (22/12/16)

#12 FGZ cocoa porter, was a violent gusher. Aroma was mouthwatering though, smelled just like opening a fresh can of cocoa but unfortunately i couldn't get much in a glass.

#4 mattfos01 Kolsch was fantastic, welly2 summed it up best. Wondering what your method of aeration and amount of yeast pitched for your batch?


----------



## Fraser's BRB (22/12/16)

Getting ready for road trip, needed beers.

4, mattfos01 kolsch. Enjoyed it thoroughly on a warm evening. Poured well with good carbonation, appearance is crystal clear straw colour. Nose and flavour, pine needles, resin, nice and fresh. Good beer, well done.

6, Contrarian brett saison. Another good hot weather beer. Poured well, low carb, but persistent head. Slight haze, but otherwise reasonably clear. I struggle with descriptors for this beer as I've had limited exposure to brett in the past, but I know what I like. Good mouth feel, dry on the end with the funky finish. Good beer, well done.


----------



## mattfos01 (22/12/16)

Kolsch, I usually do a 2.5 L starter, save some yeast from the over size starter and put it in the fridge. Pitch the rest, say best part of a 2L decanted starter? Oxygen via 2min of pure O2 at 1L a min. Normal routine.


----------



## Fraser's BRB (22/12/16)

On a roll.

17. drclaybro. RIS 'czar's red'. As advertised, a gusher. It's a shame because what I did get in glass was delicious with a good coffee note and warming alcohol.


----------



## welly2 (23/12/16)

10. Paulyman's Gose

I'm also not that familiar with the style, I've had a Gose once before and I wasn't really taken by it. I'm finding this one still a bit unusual and that's not to say it's not a well made beer because it clearly is. Clarity was also right up there with the Kolsch. Hop aroma was appealing, nice bitterness but it just doesn't drink well for me and that's totally down to the beer style. I don't have a palate educated enough to enjoy it, Paulyman! I think you should be chuffed with this because it's definitely a really well made beer, but sadly wasted on my heathen tongue. I did finish it though!


----------



## skb (25/12/16)

4 Kolsch ... had it at Christmas lunch, I agree with previous comment really enjoyed it... could have spent all day drinking it


----------



## Fatgodzilla (27/12/16)

[#12 FGZ cocoa porter, was a violent gusher. Aroma was mouthwatering though, smelled just like opening a fresh can of cocoa but unfortunately i couldn't get much in a glass.


Sorry to hear that. I drank my last one yesterday with no problems, so sounds like you got a crappy bottle. My apologies.

Good news was I drank your no. 12 .. Lovely. Echo all previous comments.


----------



## skb (27/12/16)

12. Fungrel - American Lawnmower (Wheat) -. Love the beer i found a great hop aromam really nice can't match it to the style but love the beer. Unlike others I got a nice strong hop flavour which i really liked, for me my fav beer are this and the #4 Kolsch .. Despite the lawnmower beer title i think the Kolsch is the hot day beer for me, and the #12 i could have just as I sit down for a meal. Well done nice beer


----------



## n87 (28/12/16)

*#15* Beamer Pale Ale






Pours clear dark straw(?) with a medium loose head that fades relativity quickly
Punch to the nose with beautiful aroma, I think I smell grapefruit with a bit of sweet bread (like banana bread... but not) in the background.
Grapefruit follows to the tongue with a little harsh bitterness (just a little harsh, I like it that way ) ad just a little bit of residual sweetness.
Mouthfeel (IMHO) is what let this beer down, it was well undercarbed, borderline flat.

This was a good beer, if it was carbed up, this could be a great beer. The nose was great. The taste just needed the carbonation to counteract the sweetness (hops and malt), after about 500mL in, it gets very cloying.

It doesnt taste like there was any priming sugar left (have sample that plenty enough), and with the weather we have been having, I doubt it would have a hope in hell not to have finished off.

I really hope my bottle just got the rough end of the priming stick


----------



## barls (28/12/16)

need to start on these. i am drinking my cherry wit on tap though. quite nice.


----------



## skb (28/12/16)

16 -Saison. Had this this evening had a slight horse blanket smell, did this have some Brett ? The flavour was fruity and I enjoyed, did not taste any Brett but thought I could smell it. Enjoyed not as dry as I have had in a saison before but nice beer.


----------



## n87 (28/12/16)

skb said:


> 16 -Saison. Had this this evening had a slight horse blanket smell, did this have some Brett ? The flavour was fruity and I enjoyed, did not taste any Brett but thought I could smell it. Enjoyed not as dry as I have had in a saison before but nice beer.


Hey mate, no intentional brett, it was done with wlp566. Finished out at 1.004
I think most of the sweetness from this one comes from the yeast character as opposed to residual sugar.

Thanks for the comments


----------



## contrarian (28/12/16)

Have been a bit slack on these and have missed a few that I've enjoyed but tonight drinking beamers pale ale. 

It's light and quite dry. There's a distinctive aroma that I can't quite place, my wife says pot but I'm not getting that. Maybe something like Jack fruit. 

Definitely some citrus flavours, nicely balanced and easy drinking. Could easily smash a keg of this over summer!

Cheers!


----------



## skb (29/12/16)

Ok think I was lucky with #17 I lost a little to foaming over the top, but got a glass and a half out of the bottle (I chilled it down to 1c or so). So got to taste the stout. If it had an infection that caused the gushing I could not tell by the taste, I found it a really nice stout. Light toast and coffee notes, very slight alcohol burn (I like that) and some cocoa nib taste. If my previous tasting notes are anything to go by all of the above will be wrong, and I will never be able to be a beer judge. I liked this and a glass and a half was the right amount for me, but I would happily have a glass and a half on many days. I am just a light weight. 

My only concern is I realised my RIS tastes nothing like this so I may have screwed up in a major way. My RIS is more like a barely wine !!


----------



## skb (29/12/16)

What is the wine bottle with the champagne cork ... my next try


----------



## contrarian (29/12/16)

If it's a champagne bottle with a plastic cork it is possibly my Brett saison. Send a picture and I can let you know for sure!


----------



## skb (29/12/16)

It is the Brett saison .... my new favourite !!! Tastes amazing. Not as dry as other saison I have had but a ton better. Love this beer can you post recipe. My wife who does not like beer (hates it basically) even said it was passable and had a second, third and fourth sip (trust me that is an amazing compliment).


----------



## contrarian (29/12/16)

Number 4 mattfos01 kolsch. 

Not overly familiar with the style but this is absolutely crystal clear and incredibly pale in colour. Must be close to 100% Pilsner malt but still has a nice malty flavour. Really clean and crisp and is really hitting the spot on a hot summers evening. Could easily drink a keg of this one too!

Cheers


----------



## contrarian (29/12/16)

Skb, can't seem to find my notes for this one but from memory it was about 70% pils, 27% wheat and 3% acidulated. 

OG 1.045
FG 1.003

Styrian goldings to about 25 IBU at 60 and 15

Wyeast brett saison blend at ambient temp for about 6 weeks until bottled. 

Not precise but it is farmhouse brewing after all!


----------



## skb (29/12/16)

contrarian said:


> Skb, can't seem to find my notes for this one but from memory it was about 70% pils, 27% wheat and 3% acidulated.
> 
> OG 1.045
> FG 1.003
> ...


best thing about not Precise is it is easy to follow


----------



## contrarian (29/12/16)

In my personal opinion a good saison is all about the yeast character. Lay a simple base and let the yeast shine. Choose a good one, manage it well and you will end up with a tasty beer!


----------



## contrarian (29/12/16)

Also tonight, number 1 barls cherry wit. 

Cherry certainly comes through and shines over the base beer. Slightly tart and very easy drinking. Another cracker for a hot evening! 

Cheers


----------



## barls (29/12/16)

contrarian said:


> Also tonight, number 1 barls cherry wit.
> 
> Cherry certainly comes through and shines over the base beer. Slightly tart and very easy drinking. Another cracker for a hot evening!
> 
> Cheers


glad you enjoyed it. I'm drinking it myself


----------



## Beamer (29/12/16)

Sorry about the undercarbed beer, haven't bottled in quite a while and picked up the old lhbs sugar scoop and used dextrose instead of caster or raw. I think that is what must have caused it, sorry lesson learnt on my behalf.

I think the aroma you are both getting is from the equinox hops, some say it has a dank pot type smell others say green pepper, others say it screams tropical fruit like paw paw.

I hope there isn't any more under carbed ones.


Have enjoyed ever beer I have tried so far.


edit: spelling


----------



## skb (30/12/16)

15 Beamer Pale Ale- I cracked this tonight I was lucky and had a well carbed beer. Nice nose and enjoyed it. To be honest had as my third beer so my notes were crappy. I do remember that my friend and I enjoyed.... but that's it sorry.


----------



## contrarian (3/1/17)

Orange cap, fatz dark bitter. 

This started out too cold but as it warms up the malt really shines through. A bit of roasty bitterness but not too much, actually quite light for a dark beer and very enjoyable. 

Cheers mate


----------



## skb (3/1/17)

1-Barls Cherry Wit. Took this away to Narooma on holidays with me... sadly something clearly went wrong with the bottle seal. I clearly packed it poorly and it opened in the esky.... so I can say the nose was good, especially when beer absorbed in a loaf of bread and packet of biscuits ! Taste well no idea. .... not happy a waste of a Barls beer and a wife that was less then impressed


----------



## barls (3/1/17)

bugger


----------



## mattfos01 (6/1/17)

Barls
I picked up a 'bds half primed' as part of the side swap but can't remember what it is. Can you say, am sure it was one of yours


----------



## barls (6/1/17)

its a belgian dark strong that was in the last case swap. I'm fairly sure theres some brett in the hence being half primed.


----------



## mattfos01 (7/1/17)

Thanks mate.


----------



## fungrel (8/1/17)

paulyman said:


> 11. FGZ - (orange lid 6/11 on it) Dark Bitter, drinkable now but wait a few weeks if you can.


Tried it last night. I don't know much about dark beers, only started getting into them a while ago, but this was extremely smooth with a great mouthfeel. As it warmed, the beer opened up to chocolate and coffee notes that were in no way harsh or astringent. 

If I could make dark beers like that, i would be a happy man. Nice work.


----------



## Fraser's BRB (15/1/17)

Barls Cherry Wit.

What a pearler! Poured well, perhaps a little under carbonated. The colour is amazing as per pic below. Aroma is good with plenty of cherry on the nose and this follows through in the flavour. Good cherry flavours upfront with a dry finish which does nicely on a hot day.

As at start, only minor issue was I was looking for more bubbles, but it certainly didn't ruin the experience.

Great beer, well done. Glad I have a second in the fridge!


----------



## barls (15/1/17)

glad you enjoyed. i deliberately didn't carb to wheat levels aka 3.5 volumes but only to about 2.5 from memory.


----------



## fungrel (20/1/17)

skb said:


> 10 Paulyman's Gose
> 
> Really limited experience with this style and have had probably 3 in total of which 2 I did not like. So I approached this with a little trepidation. I had another long day in the heat finishing off a retaining wall so needed a beer.
> 
> ...


Just tried #10, and was left thinking: "Jesus, I need to make more of this!"

Care to share the recipe?


----------



## barls (20/1/17)

fungrel said:


> Just tried #10, and was left thinking: "Jesus, I need to make more of this!"
> 
> Care to share the recipe?


seconded had one of the two bottles i have last night and enjoyed it.
i can post my recipe if anyone wants it. keg ran out last night as well


----------



## Fatgodzilla (21/1/17)

fungrel said:


> Tried it last night. I don't know much about dark beers, only started getting into them a while ago, but this was extremely smooth with a great mouthfeel. As it warmed, the beer opened up to chocolate and coffee notes that were in no way harsh or astringent.
> 
> If I could make dark beers like that, i would be a happy man. Nice work.


glad you got one of mine you could drink. Easy to make dark brews - they cover all my brewing deficiencies! I can't seem to brew anything too hoppy. Barls cant brew anything that's not infected.

We all have our talents. B)


----------



## Reman (22/1/17)

#12 fungrel's lawnmower



Apparently it had a recipe similar to mine, but that keg blew ages ago and I gave my bottle away as a present.

Had it last night with bbq'd chook and it was sensational! Had a herbal hop flavour I like, was super bright. Extremely drinkable. Great start to the case swap beers.


----------



## Reman (22/1/17)

#4 Kolsch



Perfect Kolsch, sooo many bubbles. Love that German noble hop flavour. Absolutely crystal clear. Could not be any better! I wish I had a whole keg of this to smash, super dangerous


----------



## fungrel (22/1/17)

Reman said:


> #12 fungrel's lawnmower
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did try yours and think it was similar. 

Been refining this recipe for a while now, Think i've nailed the right yeast. This batch was US-05.

40/30/30 Vienna/Pale Ale/Wheat
1/3 IBU at 60, rest into the cube.


----------



## Reman (24/1/17)

fungrel said:


> I did try yours and think it was similar.
> 
> Been refining this recipe for a while now, Think i've nailed the right yeast. This batch was US-05.
> 
> ...


I could taste the wheat I reckon, but it wasn't to be "seen". Would explain the head down to the last drop! I did an all-Vienna Vienna Lager and I really like the almost-honey flavour it brings. I could see you making this a house beer that's always on and I wouldn't be surprised if it's popular with all comers


----------



## paulyman (26/1/17)

fungrel said:


> Just tried #10, and was left thinking: "Jesus, I need to make more of this!"
> 
> Care to share the recipe?





barls said:


> seconded had one of the two bottles i have last night and enjoyed it.
> i can post my recipe if anyone wants it. keg ran out last night as well


Here is the recipe I followed: http://byo.com/hops/item/2349-gose . I followed the steps using acidulated malt, I subbed in Tett for the hops, it's a cheat sour but came out quaffable.

Edit-forgot to mention the hop substitution.


----------



## Reman (20/2/17)

#17 RIS by drclaybro




Yeah, it went everywhere. Forgot it was a gusher!

Like others there was no funk or off taste to indicate an infection,might have been bottled with a few more points to go?

Dark colour, chocolate aroma with a strong espresso flavour. Smooth alcohol, smooth bitterness and the gushing knocked enough carb to be spot on with a light spritz.

Really enjoyed this one, probably drank it too fast!


----------



## Weizguy (4/3/17)

wrong thread. stupid beers!


----------



## n87 (13/3/17)

Of coarse, i just posted this in the 2 years ago thread, -_- but here it goes again
barls is organising this years mid year swap. get on it

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/94235-nsw-mid-year-case-swap-2017/


----------



## skb (2/6/17)

#9 robust porter .. I think from this swap. Had it tonight really nice, chocolate type flavour without the sweetness. Not bitter just a nice balance. Don't know the style but liked the beer, heavier than Porter but lighter then stout and no acrid tones..


----------



## skb (4/6/17)

Had a second bottle of #9 robust porter my last beer of the swap... bloody nice


----------

